# Heated pool temperatures Lakeside



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

For those with heated pools around the Chapala area, can you please tell me what an average daytime temperature is?

Being the pool is heated, does it get cool at night or stay reasonable, 80+F?


----------

